# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Treating for chytrid fungus

## Deku

Hey guys... If you take wild amphibians into your home...how can you make sure they don't have chytrid fungus? Like how would you treat them for it¿

----------


## Cory

For testing im pretty sure you can buy a kit from josh's frogs but after you do the swabs im pretty sure you still have to send it out afterwards for the results. That or a vet. For treatment im not a hundred percent sure but if you don't know if they have it I wouldn't just treat them for it. From what I understand the treatment is very hard on them.

----------

irThumper

----------


## Deku

> For testing im pretty sure you can buy a kit from josh's frogs but after you do the swabs im pretty sure you still have to send it out afterwards for the results. That or a vet. For treatment im not a hundred percent sure but if you don't know if they have it I wouldn't just treat them for it. From what I understand the treatment is very hard on them.


Do frogS from the east coast get them? Like is the fungus present in the east USA?

----------


## Dace

It's not really a problem in the east coast. Many species are immune to it.

----------


## Deku

> It's not really a problem in the east coast. Many species are immune to it.


Hmmm I'll just take them to a vet... I'm considering breeding them.

----------


## Dace

> Hmmm I'll just take them to a vet... I'm considering breeding them.


Do you think they're showing symptoms? If they aren't there's no need.

----------


## Strider18

> Do you think they're showing symptoms? If they aren't there's no need.


I wouldn't say there is no need to. In some ways, it couldn't hurt to be safe. It's just like getting any other new frog, you want them quarantined and get them tested to make sure they won't infect any of the other inhabitants in the enclosure.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Deku, irThumper

----------


## Dace

> I wouldn't say there is no need to. In some ways, it couldn't hurt to be safe. It's just like getting any other new frog, you want them quarantined and get them tested to make sure they won't infect any of the other inhabitants in the enclosure.


Yes, but that doesn't mean take them for an extremely expensive vet visit when there's no reason to suspect that they're ill. I don't even think that American toads (assuming that's the species in question) are susceptible to chytrid. There haven't been any die offs or anything.

----------


## Deku

> I wouldn't say there is no need to. In some ways, it couldn't hurt to be safe. It's just like getting any other new frog, you want them quarantined and get them tested to make sure they won't infect any of the other inhabitants in the enclosure.


that's what i want to do... though im not sure if they will charge per animal.... i may have a heart attack if so...

----------


## Deku

> Yes, but that doesn't mean take them for an extremely expensive vet visit when there's no reason to suspect that they're ill. I don't even think that American toads (assuming that's the species in question) are susceptible to chytrid. There haven't been any die offs or anything.


it's not just for a fungus check up. its for parasites as well.

----------


## Cory

Hi, if you end up finding out that vet is going to charge for each individual frog and you want to test for chytrid I just checked josh's frogs and you can buy a Chytrid and ranavirus 2 in 1 kit for 6.99. Im not sure were you send it but I would imagine it would have the labs were you could send it somewhere in or on the packaging for the test.

----------

irThumper

----------


## James

> I wouldn't say there is no need to. In some ways, it couldn't hurt to be safe. It's just like getting any other new frog, you want them quarantined and get them tested to make sure they won't infect any of the other inhabitants in the enclosure.


Strider is correct here.    Bd is widespread, can infect American toads, can be asymptomatic in some species/populations.  This makes it a concern for introducing any new animals into a collection or if breeding.

Here is some info:

great overview in practical and layman terms (mentions presence in American toads):
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/...ts/chytrid.pdf

https://chytridcrisis.wordpress.com/...dendrobatidis/

http://www.amphibiaweb.org/chytrid/c...iomycosis.html


Before you take the toad to the vet (saving costs) you could test for Bd yourself using the kit from Josh's Frogs, Genesis Exotics, or similar. The test involves swabbing the animal with a sterile swab and then sending the sample to a test lab (PCR test).  

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/amphibian-...-test-kit.html
https://www.genesisexotics.com/herp-health.html

The testing in these kits is usually both for Bd and ranavirus and both kits have you send it to Research Associates Lab. The cost of each test is $18 additional so total cost is kit + shipping + test fees.  You can also send your own samples (not buy the kit) if you have sterile swabs and gloves and download the sample submission form from Research Associates Lab (use the reptile one) One swab is needed for each test requested.
http://www.vetdna.com/application/fo...issionform.pdf

Josh's Frogs has a You Tube video demonstrating how to use the swabs to get samples for testing, etc.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L4DYlcxOYo

If you have multiple animals in one enclosure to test then you can just swab a couple of the animals in the enclosure with the swab. All animals in the enclosure with have Bd if present.


Treatment for Bd varies depending on the animal and it's tolerances. The most popular are heat treatment (for heat tolerant species), or itraconazole (requires prescription from vet) baths. Instead of using itraconazole , others have used over the counter Lamisil Foot Spray (Terbinafine) baths.

see:
http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Chytrid_fungus

and the other references I gave above describing treatment and hygiene practices during testing/treatment to prevent spread/reinfection.


Dr. David Frye is a vet in the midwest that specializes in frogs/amphibians. I've never used him but he apparently will answer emails and I think that he may also write or order prescriptions that can be sent to your local vet / picked up there even if you don't live in MI.
Here is his info:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ven...al-fecals.html


Testing fecals is the second type of test that you should run and will test for parasites.
http://www.doylesdartden.com/AGD_31.html
Treatment is usually with fenbendazole (Panacur®) or ivermectin (Ivomec®)


I hope that this helps you make up your mind and decide your plans.  I wouldn't risk infecting other captive animals with WC specimens by not testing/treating.

----------

Deku, irThumper, Monkey Business, monster

----------


## Dace

I get the impression that Deku doesn't have any other amphibians yet. (Not sure if that's true of course.) But if you can really get a chytrid test for 7 bucks it certainly couldn't hurt.

----------


## James

Need to clarify that the Josh's Frogs and Genesis Exotics test kit  DO NOT include shipping and testing fee....they are merely the gloves, swabs, mailing envelope, form, directions.

The total cost of Bd testing at Research Associates Lab using these kits would be kit + shipping + test fees.

As an estimate, this would be approximately $7 for kit + $6 for USPS Priority flat rate envelope shipping + $18 for Bd test only (no Rana testing)......so approximately around the $31 mark.

You can bring this down to the approximately $24 mark if you use your own supplies rather than the kit.

----------

irThumper, monster

----------


## Cory

I was wondering were the $18 dollars came from. L.O.L I was thinking I was just on there and it said $6.99. I was wondering if I was going crazy or something.

----------


## Deku

thanks guys

----------


## James

Here is some additional useful reference material for anyone keeping amphibians:
Bd, ranavirus, and parasite : background, treatment, hygiene concerns, best practices from Amphibian Ark.

http://www.amphibianark.org/pdf/Husb...0Baitchman.pdf

----------

elly, irThumper, monster

----------


## irThumper

The treatment for Chytrid is not all that hard on frogs (I had to give my crew treatment as a preventative) but there is always the possibility it could be, as with any medication. There's been some great info given here in this thread; definitely do your research on bD and don't ever let anyone make you think this is not something to be taken VERY seriously. You want to do everything you can to protect your frogs now and in the future.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

